# Poetry & Literature > English Poetry >  Good bye is not Forever.

## RAHEN

_Goodbye is not forever_




*My heart is broken and I'm left here 2 cry, 
goodbye is not forever but still I cry,
I miss you so much even though you're still here with me, 
you are in my soul you're the spirit walking wit me every step of the way,
so goodbye is not forever but still I cry.
Youre in my heart, my beauty, my strength, the comfort I have inside,
so goodbye is not forever but still I cry,
goodbye is not forever, youre in the secret little box I hide inside,
so goodbye is not forever,until the end of time, 
just remember that I love you and youre always in my mind.*

----------


## Glamorous-Ladee

aww rahen sis this is so BEAUTIFULL...
can i borrow this plz  plz? i wunna write it in my diary...

----------


## RAHEN

sure u can dear... :Big Grin: ..

----------


## Glamorous-Ladee

thanks a lot sis  :Big Grin:

----------


## RAHEN

u r welcome.. :Big Grin:

----------


## Shikari

My heart is broken and I'm left here 2 cry,
goodbye is not forever but still I cry,
I miss you so much even though you're still here with me,
you are in my soul you're the spirit walking wit me every step of the way,
so goodbye is not forever but still I cry.
Youre in my heart, my beauty, my strength, the comfort I have inside,
so goodbye is not forever but still I cry,
goodbye is not forever, youre in the secret little box I hide inside,
so goodbye is not forever,until the end of time,
just remember that I love you and youre always in my mind.

simply awesum..nice post rahen.. :Smile:

----------


## friendlygal786

a touching one..nice sharing sis

----------


## RAHEN

THank you all...glad u all liked it...

----------

